# De toute façon



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*De toute façon *

Sarebbe: in tutto modo/ tutta maniera / in ognuno modo ??


----------



## Necsus

BenVitale said:


> *De toute façon *
> 
> Sarebbe: in tutt*i* *i *mod*i*/ tutta maniera / in ogn*i* modo ??


Ou simplement _comunque_.


----------



## Zsanna

Cela dépend aussi (comme toujours!) du context, de qui parle à qui, comment, dans quel circonstances, etc. (Sinon, un dictionnaire suffirait pour l'apprentissage d'une langue...)
On peut imaginer des mêmes phrases dites par des 'ados' ou des adultes (cultivés ou non), prononcées d'une manière sérieuse ou en se moquant de qch ou qqn et - tiens-tiens! - cela peut avoir des conséquences pour la traduction...!

Par example, la phrase:
De toute façon, il n'est jamais là.

Si on veut transmettre une sorte de regret ou de reproche, la traduction changera par rapport à si c'était une constatation plus ou moins neutre. Lequel t'intéresse-t-il, Ben Vitale?
(Je laisse des langues maternelles italiennes à approfondir cela... mais je peux imaginer aussi des mots pour cette situation comme: _ma_, _pero_, _in ogni modo_, _per altro_, (_d_')_altronde_, ecc.)


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Zsanna,

"de toute façon"  équivaut à dire : *quoi qu'il en soit*

On peut aussi *"de toutes façons"*  lorsque cela signifie : *"de toutes les façons"* ou  *"de toutes les manières."*

Es-tu d'accord?


----------



## Zsanna

Salut Ben Vitale,

Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de différence entre la forme en singulier et en pluriel mais quel rapport?
Et je ne sais toujours pas, de ma part, quelle signification tu voulais traduire à l'origine.

Je voulais juste te rappeler qu'un terme "seul" (ou bien même à l'intérieur d'une phrase, comme en haut) peut avoir des traductions diverses selon le message qui se cache derrière lui. 
(On peut toujours donner une réponse "rapide" à une question rapide mais il ne faut pas la prendre comme "argent comptant"...)

Ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose (je sais) mais c'est comme si je te demandais quelle somme représente le x en mathématique (qu'on peut voir tellement souvent, donc forcément cela veut dire qqch...!). 
Eh bien, cela dépend de l'équation dans laquelle il se trouve, dans laquelle il représente vraiment une somme exacte. Non?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Il me semble qu'il y existe une différence entre la forme au singulier et celle au pluriel:

*"de toutes façons"* est une manière de dire de toutes les façons, et veut dire "de toutes les manières" et "par tous les moyens".

Par contre *"de toute façon"* signifie "quoi qu'il arrive", ou "quoi qu'il en soit"

Par exemple: Que dirais-tu?
(A) De toute façon, j'ai mis mon vin en bouteille.
(B) De toutes façons, j'ai mis mon vin en bouteille.
(C) De toute façon, j'ai mis mon vin en bouteille*s*.
(D) De toutes façons, j'ai mis mon vin en bouteille*s*.

J'aimerais continuer cette discussion dans le forum *"Français Seulement"*


----------



## Zsanna

Excuse moi, je ne comprends toujours pas comment cette question rejoint ta permière question ici...
Bien sûr, rien ne t'empêche de regarder ce qui a été déjà écrit à ce sujet (je l'ai fait, moi aussi) tu trouveras des topics à ce sujet (qui ont constaté la même chose que j'ai écrit).


----------



## Cindé

Pour répondre à ta question BenVitale, pour moi "de toute façon" et "de toutes façons" signifient la même chose. 

Et mettre du vin en bouteille je l'écrirais toujours sans "s". 

Donc A ou B


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Zsanna said:


> Cela dépend aussi (comme toujours!) du context, de qui parle à qui, comment, dans quel circonstances, etc. (Sinon, un dictionnaire suffirait pour l'apprentissage d'une langue...)
> On peut imaginer des mêmes phrases dites par des 'ados' ou des adultes (cultivés ou non), prononcées d'une manière sérieuse ou en se moquant de qch ou qqn et - tiens-tiens! - cela peut avoir des conséquences pour la traduction...!
> 
> Par example, la phrase:
> De toute façon, il n'est jamais là.


 
direi: Ad ogni modo/comunque, non è mai la/li.



> Si on veut transmettre une sorte de regret ou de reproche, la traduction changera par rapport à si c'était une constatation plus ou moins neutre. Lequel t'intéresse-t-il, Ben Vitale?


 
Peux-tu me donner des exemples?



> (Je laisse des langues maternelles italiennes à approfondir cela... mais je peux imaginer aussi des mots pour cette situation comme: _ma_, _pero_, _in ogni modo_, _per altro_, (_d_')_altronde_, ecc.)


----------

